

NewsGator RSS Reader Down - New Alternative - JimmyPanda
http://readmix.com

======
jdp
It seems to work well, but the design and layout could use some work. Some
parts seem lifted right from Reader, while others seem like they were stuck in
as an afterthought, like the article content being underneath the article
list. Some trivial things also make me not want to use it, like the tabs being
misaligned by a few pixels, and the little inconsistencies in the design.

